# TIVO Edge - Keeps getting "Tivo Service Unavailable"



## jcrompton (Dec 30, 2005)

About twice a week or so I get the error message (or not really an error but down in the programming spot, bottom left) that states "Tivo Service Unavailable".
As a result I can't record or watch any of my Tivo recordings. The routine that fixes it is to manually check the Network setting TWICE and then restart the box. It always works after that. BUt doing that 2 or 3 times a week is a major pain in the butt!!
I have reached out to Tivo supprt several times and they just keep telling me to check my network. My network is very stable. I have business internet with a static IP and I run a couple of web based things - so the internet has to be stable for the server things.

Any ideas??


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jcrompton said:


> About twice a week or so I get the error message (or not really an error but down in the programming spot, bottom left) that states "Tivo Service Unavailable".
> As a result I can't record or watch any of my Tivo recordings. The routine that fixes it is to manually check the Network setting TWICE and then restart the box. It always works after that. BUt doing that 2 or 3 times a week is a major pain in the butt!!
> I have reached out to Tivo supprt several times and they just keep telling me to check my network. My network is very stable. I have business internet with a static IP and I run a couple of web based things - so the internet has to be stable for the server things.
> 
> Any ideas??


Sadly this seems to be an Edge problem. Has happened to me multiple times, and on two separate Edge. Cannot watch recordings. To do list disappears. Forcing a connection does not fix it. A restart does, but have to wait for to do list to repopulate (I go into season pass list and move one up or down, it then updates all of them which brings back to do list). As far as I have seen it will NEVER fix itself (though can't say for sure as when I notice I do the restarts ASAP) I don't THINK there is anything preemptive you can do to prevent it. And it can happen at anytime. So if you are not constantly checking could miss out on hours/days or more of recordings, go on vacation, could lose weeks. Fortunately for me I have multiple Tivos so shows really important to me I record on two separate Tivos (not both Edge of course, due to this problem, I've had both Edge go "out" at the same time). Bummer.


----------



## jcrompton (Dec 30, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Sadly this seems to be an Edge problem. Has happened to me multiple times, and on two separate Edge. Cannot watch recordings. To do list disappears. Forcing a connection does not fix it. A restart does, but have to wait for to do list to repopulate (I go into season pass list and move one up or down, it then updates all of them which brings back to do list). As far as I have seen it will NEVER fix itself (though can't say for sure as when I notice I do the restarts ASAP) I don't THINK there is anything preemptive you can do to prevent it. And it can happen at anytime. So if you are not constantly checking could miss out on hours/days or more of recordings, go on vacation, could lose weeks. Fortunately for me I have multiple Tivos so shows really important to me I record on two separate Tivos (not both Edge of course, due to this problem, I've had both Edge go "out" at the same time). Bummer.


Hey thanks for the reply -- surely TIVO can't just ignore the problem - I have contacted them several times and they act like it's "my" fault with a faulty network -- ughhh
I have Suddenlink - do they do TIVO rentals now I wonder? I think I recall not using Suddenlink boxes because I have smaller boxes around the house that I own and the Suddenlink box wouldn't connect to them or something. But I pretty much (for marital happiness) gotta do soemthing! lol


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jcrompton said:


> Hey thanks for the reply -- surely TIVO can't just ignore the problem - I have contacted them several times and they act like it's "my" fault with a faulty network -- ughhh


Well sadly it's not something you can get to repeat at will, it seems random. So any "tests" they might have to try over the phone would be worthless, most likely. It's not just you and me either, have seen other users with same problem. How to "prove" it to Tivo, I have no idea, take some pictures of some of the screens when it happens before doing the restart? Since a restart temporarily fixes it that is one of the things they would have you try, but that would not fix the root problem, which is, who knows?


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I have multiple Tivo devices, 3 DVR's and 4 mini VOX. I saw your problem quite often, I then set up my Router to give all of my Tivo devices a Static IP address higher than the DHCP range to isolate them from the DHCP devices. They now seen to be more stable when accessing each other and connecting to "Tivo Service" with less error's happening.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Terrestrial said:


> I have multiple Tivo devices, 3 DVR's and 4 mini VOX. I saw your problem quite often, I then set up my Router to give all of my Tivo devices a Static IP address higher than the DHCP range to isolate them from the DHCP devices. They now seen to be more stable when accessing each other and connecting to "Tivo Service" with less error's happening.


That is interesting. I may try it. But were you having the exact same problem, Tivo service unavailable (not while connecting, just all the time), can't watch recordings and to do list gone? For me that is unique to the Edge, has never happened with any other Tivo model and I have them all. Never seen anything like it, even a no subscription Tivo can still watch the recordings. You can try to play a recording, but there is no "green bar".


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I was having multiple problems, Tivo service unavailable was one of them and seemed to happen on my Edge and Roamio DVR's. In my case, I turn off my Router at night and it seemed to mess up the communication between my Tivo devices and connecting to Tivo in the morning but other times of the day too, as the devices would get different IP addresses every time I turned the Router on in the morning. Often the Tivo's could not see the other Tivo devices to play back recordings, they didnt even show up on the list of devices, minis would lose live tv and guide from host DVR etc. I had to rebooot the Tivos to get everything working again.

So what I have done is put all the Tivo devices on a dedicated switch that does not get powered down at night when I turn off the Router. I also set the Router to give the Tivo devices a static IP address and set up the Tivo's with the assigned static IP address so that they always see each other on the same IP address. This has greatly reduced the number of issues I was having and allows me to use the Tivo DVRs and minis after I turn off the router (except for streaming).


----------



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

jcrompton said:


> About twice a week or so I get the error message (or not really an error but down in the programming spot, bottom left) that states "Tivo Service Unavailable".
> As a result I can't record or watch any of my Tivo recordings. The routine that fixes it is to manually check the Network setting TWICE and then restart the box. It always works after that. BUt doing that 2 or 3 times a week is a major pain in the butt!!
> I have reached out to Tivo supprt several times and they just keep telling me to check my network. My network is very stable. I have business internet with a static IP and I run a couple of web based things - so the internet has to be stable for the server things.
> 
> Any ideas??


I have also had this same problem with my Edge but fortunately just once so far


----------



## rmcleran (Mar 14, 2008)

Noticed this problem for the first time last night (05/02/2022). Very frustrating. Missed some programing before it became apparent. Beginning to regret replacing my solid Roamio with an Edge! I'll try setting a static IP address as others have suggested.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

rmcleran said:


> Noticed this problem for the first time last night (05/02/2022). Very frustrating. Missed some programing before it became apparent. Beginning to regret replacing my solid Roamio with an Edge! I'll try setting a static IP address as others have suggested.


Now it is 3 weeks later. I had Wi-fi issues from the start almost and posted about it.
I have and had a very faithful Premier 4 for 10 years but when the Edge had the great sale And that AC 4x4 wi-fi card I decided to get one as I have a tri-band router with 8 antennas on it, 4x4
thinking wow great wi-fi. Not the case. It doesn't auto connect to wi-fi. As another poster indicated, I also had my wi-fi modem and router on a timer each night. Why waste energy while we are asleep for 8 hours, like a 50/60 Watt light bulb on all night. I also had those "No service" issues. On 2nd Edge now and am tired for replacing it as they charge you until old is returned, then it takes forever to refund. I am experimenting leaving wi-fi on all night and static IP assigned. It seems to work, mostly, but had maybe 3 events where it dropped wi-fi connection even with the 2.4gig band. 
What is we are away for a week or more? Nothing would be recording? P'od that such an AC wi-fi system would not auto reconnect. Never had such issues with my Premier's antenna.


----------

